# workplace fails



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

The concrete leveler at the end is one of the funniest things I have ever seen.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i've got one. Showed up to a residence (in the sticks) to look at some work. The HO said his septic was backing up. He then explained that he installed it himself and described how he installed the infiltrators.

Upside down and backfilled.

:laughing:


----------

